# Icp furnace model GNJ100N12D1



## johnccarlson (Jul 5, 2014)

Blower and draft motor running continuously even when stat is turned off. I replace board and nest also the limit switch. this one has me stumped. ac wont run unless I jump it out...heat will cycle.


----------

